# Front rod holders and depth finder suggestions.



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey all,

Just recently purchased a used Native Ultimate 12 and have been slowly outfitting it. Added two scotty rocket launcher rod holders just behind the seat, and I've been really happy with those so far. I also added an anchor trolley and after using it for a day I'm so happy with it I'm planning on making one for my 17' canoe once I can get the parts together. Next up is a rod holder for the front of the boat. I have an older version of the ultimate that doesn't come with the groove track system or the recess for it so I'm looking into all available options. What have some of you guys done for front rod holders? I'm thinking about possibly getting a mount for the center of the boat so I can have one between my legs but most of the options I've looked at would involve cutting a hole in the floor and i'm not entirely comfortable with that.

Also, does anyone have any suggestions for a depth finder set up that doesn't involve cutting a hole in the floor? I usually use the piece of wood with a clamp method on my canoe but I'm looking to possibly make a permanent mount on the bottom that I can attach and remove the depth finder unit from. Would love to see your guys set ups. I'll post some pictures later if anyones interested. Can't access imgur at work.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

For rod holders, I'd go with something like scotties. I would advise against mounting in between your legs, because then the rods just give you something else to kick. Additionally, if you try running 2 rods off of a center mount to troll, the butts of the rods will most likely interfere with eachother unless you angle them entirely different or forward. I did mine outside of my legs, one on each side. I through bolted and backed it with a piece of plastic and some fender washers. Use stainless hardware and nyloc nuts to play it safe. 

For a depth finder, depends on what you want to spend. I had an older eagle that was a graph only, and then a lowrance Mark 4 which was gps/plotter/sonar combo at a surprisingly low price, and loved it. Mount the unit between your legs but forward enough that it is out of the way. Run the transducer down into the bow (if you have a hatch for a forward compartment) and silicone it into place against the hull. The sonar will shoot through the hull just fine, so no holes needed for the transducer except maybe to run the cable from the mount to the transducer. Keep your battery up there too. I siliconed a small rubbermaid style box up there in the bow that my battery fit into nicely, which helps keep it from rolling and bouncing around in there. 

Ended up selling it so don't have it anymore, but here are a few pics of how it was laid out. 








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry, when I first replied I didn't realize that this is more of a hybrid than a SOT, so my layout may not apply to you entirely. My next suggestion would be to do a google search for "native ultimate 12 rigging", "native ultimate 12 trolling", "native ultimate 12 rod holders" or something similar and look at how other people have laid theirs out. Lots of good stuff out there can be had in a couple of google image searches.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> Sorry, when I first replied I didn't realize that this is more of a hybrid than a SOT, so my layout may not apply to you entirely. My next suggestion would be to do a google search for "native ultimate 12 rigging", "native ultimate 12 trolling", "native ultimate 12 rod holders" or something similar and look at how other people have laid theirs out. Lots of good stuff out there can be had in a couple of google image searches.


Yeah I have been but unfortunately alot of the stuff you see out there references the new groove track system that was added to newer year models. I do have the adapt a trak system, not sure if they make rod holder mounts for that but I'll have to dig a little deeper. Thanks for the suggestions for the depth finder, Did you just use a standard deep cycle battery or do they make smaller ones for kayaks?

If I did the center mount holder I'd definitely make it a detachable rod holder and only one rod holder, I think 3 lines is plenty for a yak :lol:


----------

